# The Walking Dead - 2/17/13 - "Home"



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The beginning of this episode was so slowly paced I was daydreaming when that first attack moment on Axel happened - it jolted me and it took me seconds to figure out what was going on.

I especially couldn't figure out if the guy in the tower was friendly or not.

What an amazing scene.

Oh you Walking Dead writers actors producers. I say this every week - this show works my every last nerve.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

[pages through script] "Damn, I have a lot of lines this week. THAT can't be good."

I guess now the Governor can expect another surprise, unprovoked attack by Rick & Co.

Interesting how the moment the gunfire started, Rick jumped off the crazy train.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just when I started to really like Axel. I didn't even know that was his name!


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> [pages through script] "Damn, I have a lot of lines this week. THAT can't be good."
> 
> I guess now the Governor can expect another surprise, unprovoked attack by Rick & Co.
> 
> Interesting how the moment the gunfire started, Rick jumped off the crazy train.


My wife said they sure are giving him some extra screen time this week. I said yeah he must be Yeoman Johnson the red shirt. Little did we know that in just minutes his time would be up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Somehow I had managed to forget what a vile puke Merle is - up to the last couple of weeks, that is. I'd love to see him die.

Anyway, as to Axel (Re: Talking Dead)


Spoiler



The actor who plays Axel was on Talking Dead last night. I guess he and Chris Hardwick are friends. Seemed like a cool guy


 Axel's death had to be one of the cooler deaths of a live person. Mid-sentence KAPOW. I thought it took Carol out, too, at first. Poor Carol. At first, when she had the abusive husband and kid and then for eons after the loss of the kid, I couldn't stand her. I've grown to like her.

Andrea used to be smart. Then she got stoopid regarding the Governator. It looks like maybe she's smartening up again (?). I hope so. Would love to see him die, too. But then that's how I roll. 

I think Rick is on his way back to realityland. I really don't like crazy Rick at all.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That was a pretty instense battle with Carol using the body as cover. 

I hope this jolts Rick back into reality and that they bring the fight to the Governor. The governer just does not care anymore as once again he never bothered to take cover.

With both Michonne and Merle helping out it could a way to keep them at the Prison. Michonne was making it look so damn easy I had the feeling she could have easily taken out all of the walkers. 

I did notice a continuity error. The tatoo on Daryls back switched sides. When Merle tore the shirt it was on his right shoulder blade, but when Daryl was walking away it was on his left.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Andrea used to be smart.


I have to keep reminding myself that we know a lot more than Andrea does 
- although she is a bit slow (the thunderdome fight comes to mind) - 
I am patiently waiting for the moment when she actually finds out what's going on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maui said:


> I hope this jolts Rick back into reality and that they bring the fight to the Governor.


I'm sure he will, but clearly that's exactly what the Guv wants. As far as his town is concerned, Rick & Co. have already launched one unprovoked, fatal attack. Now they'll launch another (since only the Guv and his Evil Cronies were in on the prison raid). That will give the Guv all the excuse he needs to go full scorched-Earth on the prison.

And this right after Rick has chased off a group of able-bodied people.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Maui said:


> That was a pretty instense battle with Carol using the body as cover.
> 
> I hope this jolts Rick back into reality and that they bring the fight to the Governor. The governer just does not care anymore as once again he never bothered to take cover.
> 
> ...


Speaking of continuity breaks - (NOT a spoiler but from sneak peek into next week's episode so I'll spoilerize for the purists of the pure) 


Spoiler



There was a short scene showing the Gov and he had the eye patch off, but the boo boo eye seemed to be the wrong one. oops!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I have to keep reminding myself that we know a lot more than Andrea does
> - although she is a bit slow (the thunderdome fight comes to mind) -
> I am patiently waiting for the moment when she actually finds out what's going on.


The way I see it, the sex must be pretty damn good because there have been lots of hints into his whackatude.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

What happened to the driver of the zombie-filled truck? Did we see him/her die/escape?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a question of foggy memory outside of this episode. In Atlanta we saw a helicopter and subsequently after the farm escape we saw a flashback showing the helicopter again which seem to start the zombie heard. I presumed that helipcopter is what they used to rescue Merle with. I suppose that might have been wrong but have we ever seen/resolved the helicopter since?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> What happened to the driver of the zombie-filled truck? Did we see him/her die/escape?


He was the guy in the body armor who ran away from the truck. Presumably, he's back safe in Woodbury now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He was the guy in the body armor who ran away from the truck. Presumably, he's back safe in Woodbury now.


That looked like a female to me.

I did wonder how they got a bad guy up into that tower. Isn't that inside the grounds that they have control over?

That zombie-bomb was awesome! Props to the Gov!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I did wonder how they got a bad guy up into that tower. Isn't that inside the grounds that they have control over?


We (and the Prison Folk) know that there is already a way into the prison that even a zombie can find. It's not surprising the Guv could find it.

(I suppose it SHOULD be surprising the Prison Folk can't find it, but they can be real idiots some times... )


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He was the guy in the body armor who ran away from the truck. Presumably, he's back safe in Woodbury now.


This is only a coincidence but my mailing address is Woodbury, NJ.

Has Rick spent more than 2 minutes total with Lil' Asskicker yet?

I was thinking how Axel and Carol made a nice couple now that Darrell was gone and BLAM!, a bullet upside his head. Then 43 more bullets into his corpse and none of them hit Carol.

What was in the back of Glenn's truck? If you're going to be the leader, you should be there when the bad guys attack.

Did my man Carl shoot anybody?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> We (and the Prison Folk) know that there is already a way into the prison that even a zombie can find. It's not surprising the Guv could find it.
> 
> (I suppose it SHOULD be surprising the Prison Folk can't find it, but they can be real idiots some times... )


My point is that wasn't that the same tower that Glen and Maggie got busy in, that is right out front but behind the 2 gates/fences? I was just really surprised to see somebody up there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> ...What was in the back of Glenn's truck?...


I had the same thought. Why would you keep supplies in the truck? Unless maybe they are "bug out" supplies.

Did anybody else get the feeling that even Daryl was sick of Merle?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He was the guy in the body armor who ran away from the truck. Presumably, he's back safe in Woodbury now.





pmyers said:


> That looked like a female to me.


I agree that it looked like a female and she also had blonde hair sticking out of the back of her helmet. Hmmm.....


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Did anybody else get the feeling that even Daryl was sick of Merle?


You mean other than his anger that Merle was not listening to his ideas, or his pointing the crossbow at Merles head or his deciding to go back to the prison and leave Merle behind if need be?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trnsfrguy said:


> I agree that it looked like a female and she also had blonde hair sticking out of the back of her helmet. Hmmm.....


Definitely a smallish person, although not especially feminine (hard to tell with the body armor, though). But if you're implying it could be Andrea, no way in hell! The Guv wouldn't let her go within a mile of the prison attack when he's trying so hard to convince her that Rick is the aggressor in their conflict. And of course she would never particiapte in such an attack.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought Daryl and Merle split up in the woods, but then they both showed up for the fight. 

If they could just assassinate the Governor, I bet they wouldn't have to get rid of more than 1 or 2 others. The smart guy seems like he's decent. Then they could either all live there, or help each other out. If they could get the prison cleared out, it would be a good place for crops and livestock and they could mainly live in the town, which is nicer. Shouldn't be hard to kill the Governor--he always stands right out in the open. 

I thought they threw Michonne out? 

After all the stuff Maggie's been through, I'd expect her to get it together quicker. And the same for crazy Rick. Hope that's over. He thinks Laurie is trying to tell him something? She was worthless alive--why listen to her now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was kind of hoping to see the other group show back up but I guess Rick really scared the bejesus out of them!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I was kind of hoping to see the other group show back up but I guess Rick really scared the bejesus out of them!


I'm not entirely clear...did they leave altogether, or are they just sticking to their wing of the prison?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not entirely clear...did they leave altogether, or are they just sticking to their wing of the prison?


I thought Michonne was hiding them in that bus, but I would have expected them to come out when all the shooting started.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thoughts on the gun fight.

The Governor obviously wants Rick around for something, or the writers are lazy. The Guv's crew would have wiped out the majority of Rick's group if they had stayed only a couple of minutes longer. They had them pinned down, some unarmed or with little to no ammo left facing walkers zeroing in on their position.

Carl handled himself pretty well.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Speaking of continuity breaks - (NOT a spoiler but from sneak peek into next week's episode so I'll spoilerize for the purists of the pure)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He was looking in a mirror.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Speaking of continuity breaks - (NOT a spoiler but from sneak peek into next week's episode so I'll spoilerize for the purists of the pure)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I believe we may be looking at a shot from the governor looking in the mirror so we are seeing an inverted image.





pmyers said:


> I was kind of hoping to see the other group show back up but I guess Rick really scared the bejesus out of them!


I knew the Governor was going to attack, but didn't know he be lobbing in a zombie grenade/bomb. During this attack I expected Tyrese and his team to still be around in the area and take out a few guys earning the trust of Rick's group with them assisting in the counter-counter attack of Woodbury.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Maui said:


> I did notice a continuity error. The tatoo on Daryls back switched sides. When Merle tore the shirt it was on his right shoulder blade, but when Daryl was walking away it was on his left.


I noticed that too, but I think he has the same tattoo on both shoulder areas (mirror images).

No way the make-up people would screw that up, in scenes they likely shot the same day or two.

Or it was a camera inversion for some strange reason (I've seen this on that Nerd reality show -- the tattoos of some of the people frequently change sides in different shots).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

9300170 said:


> He was looking in a mirror.


I need to look again. D'oh! I could have sworn that he was not.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I have a question of foggy memory outside of this episode. In Atlanta we saw a helicopter and subsequently after the farm escape we saw a flashback showing the helicopter again which seem to start the zombie heard. I presumed that helipcopter is what they used to rescue Merle with. I suppose that might have been wrong but have we ever seen/resolved the helicopter since?


As best as I recall, when they came back for Merle and found him gone they followed his blood trail through the other door in the roof and down before they lost it. He didn't get picked up by a helicopter.



stellie93 said:


> I thought Daryl and Merle split up in the woods, but then they both showed up for the fight.


No. Daryl left and said you're on your own, but then Merle muttered under his breath and followed.



stellie93 said:


> I thought they threw Michonne out?


Not yet. They brought her back to fix her up, and Rick wanted her gone but Glenn didn't. Once Rick bugged out I guess no one bothered to try to kick her out.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hank said:


> I noticed that too, but I think he has the same tattoo on both shoulder areas (mirror images).
> 
> No way the make-up people would screw that up, in scenes they likely shot the same day or two.
> 
> Or it was a camera inversion for some strange reason (I've seen this on that Nerd reality show -- the tattoos of some of the people frequently change sides in different shots).


I think it was a camera inversion because I actually rewound when I saw it and did not see it on the left side at all while he was kneeling.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

So glad Daryl is back and kicking butt. I'm still not understanding the logic of the crossbow during hand to hand combat but I like how he shot, removed, and reused arrows in this episode. Also, he did a great job telling off big brother. 

The new info about the two of them planning to raid Rick's camp was nice to know. 

I so want someone to take out Gov's other eye the way Beatrix took out Elle's in "Kill Bill Vol II"


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

*pluck* 

Note it wasn't Rick's camp when they were planning to raid it... it was Shane's camp.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

My recording of this was messed up. For some reason I got the first 10 minutes and then the screen went black and kept recording black for the rest of the episode. I did google and found a place that had it for streaming and just watched it.

Go Daryl! I loved that he helped the family on the bridge and hey! There is another baby in the world!!! That's a good sign.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

betts4 said:


> My recording of this was messed up. For some reason I got the first 10 minutes and then the screen went black and kept recording black for the rest of the episode. I did google and found a place that had it for streaming and just watched it.


That's funny because I had the exact opposite situation happen. The first 10 minutes were black and the rest of the episode was okay.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Maui said:


> I did notice a continuity error. The tatoo on Daryls back switched sides. When Merle tore the shirt it was on his right shoulder blade, but when Daryl was walking away it was on his left.


The image was flipped when he was walking way.

When he's getting up off the ground, he's holding an arrow in his right hand and bow in his left. There's an arrow in the backpack on the right side. Walking away, the arrow and bow have instantly switched hands and the arrow in the backpack is now on the left side, along with the tattoo.

They probably wanted him to look at Merle from the left instead of the right for some reason.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Maui said:


> I did notice a continuity error. The tatoo on Daryls back switched sides. When Merle tore the shirt it was on his right shoulder blade, but when Daryl was walking away it was on his left.





Jeeters said:


> The image was flipped when he was walking way.
> 
> When he's getting up off the ground, he's holding an arrow in his right hand and bow in his left. There's an arrow in the backpack on the right side. Walking away, the arrow and bow have instantly switched hands and the arrow in the backpack is now on the left side, along with the tattoo.
> 
> They probably wanted him to look at Merle from the left instead of the right for some reason.


This. I think they wanted Derrll to be walking a certain direction (right to left) for continuity with the direction they'd been walking all episode. But why do they think we (the audience) won't notice things like that???

There was a lot of talk between Derll and Merll about the tattoo, and who left who first... and I think it had something to do with their dad (?  ?) but I didn't really get the gist of it. Anyone know exactly what was the significance of the tattoo and that conversation?

..

The gun battle was intense for sure, but what the heck was up with our gang's shooting skills? When they're being overrun by zombies at the farm they can't miss a dead-on head shot while running full speed, but from a fixed position they can't manage to even wing the governor or the guy in the tower? I guess when you're under fire it's a little harder... but I expected more from them. (yes, they did eventually get the guy in the tower...)

..

I thought that "Cutty" and his band of misfits were still in the prison, but in their own section. They didn't leave as far as I remember.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

jradosh said:


> The gun battle was intense for sure, but what the heck was up with our gang's shooting skills? When they're being overrun by zombies at the farm they can't miss a dead-on head shot while running full speed, but from a fixed position they can't manage to even wing the governor or the guy in the tower? I guess when you're under fire it's a little harder... but I expected more from them. (yes, they did eventually get the guy in the tower...)


Well walkers don't shoot back, so ducking for cover could mess up your shot in their situation.


----------



## Frost_Daddy (Oct 2, 2003)

jradosh said:


> There was a lot of talk between Derll and Merll about the tattoo, and who left who first... and I think it had something to do with their dad (?  ?) but I didn't really get the gist of it. Anyone know exactly what was the significance of the tattoo and that conversation?


I believe the important part of that scene was all the scars on his back not the tattoo. It looked like their father beat them both pretty bad and Merle felt bad for leaving his brother to deal with that when they were younger.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Frost_Daddy said:


> I believe the important part of that scene was all the scars on his back not the tattoo. It looked like their father beat them both pretty bad and Merle felt bad for leaving his brother to deal with that when they were younger.


I guess I was so focused on the bad tattoo art that I didn't notice any scars. It did seem strange to me - "dad did that to you too?" referring to a bad tattoo...  

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Frost_Daddy said:


> I believe the important part of that scene was all the scars on his back not the tattoo. It looked like their father beat them both pretty bad and Merle felt bad for leaving his brother to deal with that when they were younger.


This was my thought, also.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

~300 yard cold bore shot from the Governor with that rifle. Not a chance. The defenders (Ricks group) should have righted that turned over bus by the gate and use that as an extra level of defense. Keep it in-front of the gate to prevent that same sort of attack. Move it when going out on supply runs.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jradosh said:


> The gun battle was intense for sure, but what the heck was up with our gang's shooting skills? When they're being overrun by zombies at the farm they can't miss a dead-on head shot while running full speed, but from a fixed position they can't manage to even wing the governor or the guy in the tower? I guess when you're under fire it's a little harder... but I expected more from them. (yes, they did eventually get the guy in the tower...)


They didn't even wing the arrogant Gov who took no cover at all.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Beryl said:


> They didn't even wing the arrogant Gov who took no cover at all.


When it's time for the Governor to die, our heroes' bullets will fly around corners and go upstairs.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I too thought that maybe their father had held them down to tattoo them. On a second watching I noticed the scars.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Definitely a smallish person, although not especially feminine (hard to tell with the body armor, though). But if you're implying it could be Andrea, no way in hell! The Guv wouldn't let her go within a mile of the prison attack when he's trying so hard to convince her that Rick is the aggressor in their conflict. And of course she would never particiapte in such an attack.


I kinda thought it was her as well.

You didn't see her after she went looking for the Gov.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

timr_42 said:


> I kinda thought it was her as well.
> 
> You didn't see her after she went looking for the Gov.


So you think she's the kind of person who would ram a truck filled with zombies into the place where her friends are living?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> I had the same exact thought. try to get it in front of the game to stop a mobile attack.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frost_Daddy said:


> I believe the important part of that scene was all the scars on his back not the tattoo. It looked like their father beat them both pretty bad and Merle felt bad for leaving his brother to deal with that when they were younger.


+1


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you think she's the kind of person who would ram a truck filled with zombies into the place where her friends are living?


Well, she's the kind of person to stay with the Gov after he put Daryl in the fight club ring


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Definitely a smallish person, although not especially feminine (hard to tell with the body armor, though). But if you're implying it could be Andrea, no way in hell! The Guv wouldn't let her go within a mile of the prison attack when he's trying so hard to convince her that Rick is the aggressor in their conflict. And of course she would never particiapte in such an attack.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you think she's the kind of person who would ram a truck filled with zombies into the place where her friends are living?


I'm not implying that it was Andrea, nor do I think she would do that to her friends, but I think it was done purposely to have us think that maybe it was her.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

trnsfrguy said:


> I'm not implying that it was Andrea, nor do I think she would do that to her friends, but I think it was done purposely to have us think that maybe it was her.


No way.

I think the assault team was already heading to the prison when Andrea was querying people on where the guards/governer were (and getting the run-around).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

timr_42 said:


> Well, she's the kind of person to stay with the Gov after he put Daryl in the fight club ring


I'm not sure that she's "with" the Gov anymore but she certainly doesn't want to leave the town.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

While it makes no sense, story-wise or character-wise, for it to be Andrea, I too got the sense that the identity of the driver was intentionally hidden from us and that it was more than just a matter of head-to-toe body armor being a good and practical choice. And the driver seemed female to me, too. (Maybe it was Princess Leia, though I saw no thermal detonator). Ultimately, though, I think we'll never see the driver again; it was just a red herring.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> While it makes no sense, story-wise or character-wise, for it to be Andrea, I too got the sense that the identity of the driver was intentionally hidden from us and that it was more than just a matter of head-to-toe body armor being a good and practical choice. And the driver seemed female to me, too. (Maybe it was Princess Leia, though I saw no thermal detonator). Ultimately, though, I think we'll never see the driver again; it was just a red herring.


I disagree. I don't think it was a "Let's trick the viewers into thinking it's Andrea" disguise; I think it was a "Let's conceal the identity of this person" disguise.

Because if they think I'm stupid enough to believe for a second it's Andrea, a theory that makes absolutely not a single whit of sense whatsoever, then I'm through with this show.

No offense to anybody who thought/thinks it's Andrea.



Seriously, though, I think that they took the care to hide the identity so thoroughly tells us that it's somebody we will recognize. There's no other reason for them to hide it.

Somebody, of course, other than Andrea. I just have no clue as to who.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sharkster said:


> The way I see it, the sex must be pretty damn good....


I would think in an apocalyptic world that sex of ANY kind would seem pretty darn good....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I disagree. I don't think it was a "Let's trick the viewers into thinking it's Andrea" disguise; I think it was a "Let's conceal the identity of this person" disguise.
> 
> Because if they think I'm stupid enough to believe for a second it's Andrea, a theory that makes absolutely not a single whit of sense whatsoever, then I'm through with this show.
> 
> ...


You can't disagree with me, because I agree with you!  I must just have not said what I said very artfully. I don't think they were trying to make us think it was Andrea. I do think, maybe, they were trying to make us think it was more than "some random driver."


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

danterner said:


> You can't disagree with me, because I agree with you!  I must just have not said what I said very artfully. I don't think they were trying to make us think it was Andrea. I do think, maybe, they were trying to make us think it was more than "some random driver."


I agree !


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> You can't disagree with me, because I agree with you!


Well, I refuse to agree with your disagreeing...I mean, refuse to disagree...

Whatever it is, I REFUSE!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I refuse to agree with your disagreeing...I mean, refuse to disagree...
> 
> Whatever it is, I _*am *_REFUSE!


FYP...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whatever it is, I REFUSE!


How trashy of you!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

jradosh said:


> I guess I was so focused on the bad tattoo art that I didn't notice any scars. It did seem strange to me - "dad did that to you too?" referring to a bad tattoo...
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


Yeah, I didn't see scars either--I just thought from what they said that they must have been there. Would have made more sense to have scars and no tattoo. I wonder if that's his real life tattoo that made it hard to show scars, or does the tattoo have some meaning itself that I'm not remembering?



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Seriously, though, I think that they took the care to hide the identity so thoroughly tells us that it's somebody we will recognize. There's no other reason for them to hide it.


I can't think of any women that we met in the town or any skinny guys. There was a girl with the Governor when we first saw him, but we don't know anything else about her do we? But most of the women seemed on board with the fight club entertainment, so they're blood thirsty types.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought the scars were rather hard to miss. Are people watching this on 3" screens?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

What about the other family out there? 

The writer's put a baby out there so that Daryl would react, save them, then think about his friends in the prison.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> What about the other family out there?
> 
> The writer's put a baby out there so that Daryl would react, save them, then think about his friends in the prison.


I love seeing other people surviving. It's nice to know our heros aren't the only survivors.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess I'm blind.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

now can somebody find a pic of the "girl" who got out of the zombie bomb vehicle?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I thought the scars were rather hard to miss. Are people watching this on 3" screens?


Not to mention, Meighruhll said something like, "Did HE do that to you?" What, tattoo you? No, put scars on your back.

Greg


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pmyers said:


> now can somebody find a pic of the "girl" who got out of the zombie bomb vehicle?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I thought the scars were rather hard to miss. Are people watching this on 3" screens?


Two reasons... I was focused on the tattoos, and it was in the shadows. And the camera didn't linger on the scars... it was a pretty quick shot.

I guess that's three reasons.

The only reason I know there were scars is that they mentioned it on the Talking Dead afterward.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> now can somebody find a pic of the "girl" who got out of the zombie bomb vehicle?


I could do a screen grab, but it is not worth the trouble. I watched frame-by-frame, and there is little to see. It could be a girl or a fairly skinny guy. What some people thought was blonde hair was actually just the sun hitting the shoulder of the vest. There is no hair visible, and the view through the face mask is virtually nil (probably we can rule out a black person from the face mask view, but even that I would not say with 100%).


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

john4200 said:


> I thought the scars were rather hard to miss. Are people watching this on 3" screens?


I have a 60" Pioneer Kuro Plasma which makes a fantastic picture. And I TOTALLY missed the scars and only noticed the tatoo. If not for your pciture I still would not have known where the scars were!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> I have a 60" Pioneer Kuro Plasma which makes a fantastic picture. And I TOTALLY missed the scars and only noticed the tattoo. If not for your picture I still would not have known where the scars were!


Weird, I was just the opposite. The scars jumped out at me, but I didn't even notice the tattoo until later.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> I have a 60" Pioneer Kuro Plasma which makes a fantastic picture. And I TOTALLY missed the scars and only noticed the tatoo. If not for your pciture I still would not have known where the scars were!
> 
> Gerry


I have a Panny TCP55GT50 plasma with a mahvelous picture and I totally saw the scars and every nuance of the tatoos, too....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I have a Panny TCP55GT50 plasma with a mahvelous picture and I totally saw the scars and every nuance of the tatoos, too....


Did Panny look feloniously drunk?

Oh, wait. Wrong show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Weird, I was just the opposite. The scars jumped out at me, but I didn't even notice the tattoo until later.


Me too!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't recall this scene at all.

What show are we talking about, again?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

madscientist said:


> *pluck*
> 
> Note it wasn't Rick's camp when they were planning to raid it... it was Shane's camp.


The only people from the camp still with the group are Glenn, Carol and Carl. I think Daryl's more than earned their trust no matter his earlier intentions.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

MacThor said:


> The only people from the camp still with the group are Glenn, Carol and Carl. I think Daryl's more than earned their trust no matter his earlier intentions.


Exactly - I hope the writer's don't go any further with that exchange and try to use it to create drama within the group, because I wouldn't buy it at all. I'm still not sure how I feel about the way last week's episode ending, with Rick yelling at Lori's ghost and everyone in the room interpreting it as him telling the newbies to get out, even though he was looking in the other direction and screaming at no one. I thought that was fairly crappy way to create conflict but there is enough badassery going on that I'm not worried about it.

I was completely confused during the gun fight, lol. I figured whoever was on the tower was a friendly since they were inside the fense, but then everyone was shooting at him (and they didn't show him until he died so I was confused). Then I was all WTF when the zombie bomb drove through, because at first it seemed like the Govenor was surprised as well, so I thought it was Tyrese (?) or some other newbie good guy riding in to save our peeps, but then they unleashed walkers within the perimeter. I guess we'll find out who that was at some point.

I kind of disagree that the Governor was just doing all this to scare Rick and didn't intend to kill him--they were blasting machine gun rounds RIGHT at him, and then unleashed a bunch of zombies on his ass... Plus it's not like when he headed up there, he'd know Rick was on the outside. He went there to kill. Although if Zombie Bomb was on his side then it definitely seems odd that he left. So who knows.

When the Walkers were about to get to Rick, I absolutely called "just as he's about to get bit, arrow to the head, zombie falls to reveal Daryl". Of course no one was here to celebrate but whatevs.

Carol gets some elevated bad ass points for laying under Axel's dead body as it gets riddled with bullets. Maggie + Gun = hot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I figured whoever was on the tower was a friendly since they were inside the fense, but then everyone was shooting at him (and they didn't show him until he died so I was confused).


So the fact that he kept shooting at our people didn't clue you in? They were just returning fire.


mrdazzo7 said:


> I kind of disagree that the Governor was just doing all this to scare Rick and didn't intend to kill him--they were blasting machine gun rounds RIGHT at him, and then unleashed a bunch of zombies on his ass... Plus it's not like when he headed up there, he'd know Rick was on the outside. He went there to kill. Although if Zombie Bomb was on his side then it definitely seems odd that he left. So who knows.


I think he did it not to scare Rick, but to piss him off.

Remember, he's been trying to convince his people that Rick attacked Woodbury for no reason. His effective second-in-command (Andrea) isn't buying it. He needs to convince her so she won't undermine his efforts to raise the army and wipe the prison off the map. So he has to provoke Rick into another "unprovoked" attack on Woodbury. Once Rick falls into that trap, the Woodbury people won't be thinking about leaving or cowering any more; they'll be out for blood. Then the Guv gets to kill Rick and keep Andrea.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So the fact that he kept shooting at our people didn't clue you in? They were just returning fire.


Well obviously I figured it out eventually, lol. It didn't help that I got a phone call yesterday like one second after Axel got shot and then forgot that I didn't finish the episode, so when I went back today it was all mid shoot out. But anyway, I figured it out but at first I just didn't know who the F that was (still don't know how he got in there but whatevs).



> I think he did it not to scare Rick, but to piss him off.
> 
> Remember, he's been trying to convince his people that Rick attacked Woodbury for no reason. His effective second-in-command (Andrea) isn't buying it. He needs to convince her so she won't undermine his efforts to raise the army and wipe the prison off the map. So he has to provoke Rick into another "unprovoked" attack on Woodbury. Once Rick falls into that trap, the Woodbury people won't be thinking about leaving or cowering any more; they'll be out for blood. Then the Guv gets to kill Rick and keep Andrea.


Word. Still seems risky to fire machine gun round directly at a guy you're not trying to kill, though. Although it makes more sense that they missed on purpose because those people were all the worst shots ever.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Well obviously I figured it out eventually, lol. It didn't help that I got a phone call yesterday like one second after Axel got shot and then forgot that I didn't finish the episode, so when I went back today it was all mid shoot out. But anyway, I figured it out but at first I just didn't know who the F that was (still don't know how he got in there but whatevs).


Ah, then you must have missed when he first appeared...we knew he was there because he started shooting at our people. Between him and the Guv, they had them in a pretty good crossfire.

And again, if zombies can get inside the fence (as they've been doing for some time now; why is it finding the gap isn't a bigger priority?), then snipers shouldn't find it much of a challenge.

As for hitting/missing people, I guess in a world where a human body can serve as a highly effective shield against rifle and machine gun fire, it all depends less on how guns work and more on the will of the writer.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Maggie + Gun = hot.


Yes, but for God's sakes....teach her to use that sight that's on it. Your life may depend on her shooting.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did Panny look feloniously drunk?
> 
> Oh, wait. Wrong show.


Well-played, sir. Well-played.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did Panny look feloniously drunk?
> 
> Oh, wait. Wrong show.


I'm sorry, I was drunk when I read that.....did you say Penny was famously drunk?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Remember, he's been trying to convince his people that Rick attacked Woodbury for no reason. His effective second-in-command (Andrea) isn't buying it. He needs to convince her so she won't undermine his efforts to raise the army and wipe the prison off the map. So he has to provoke Rick into another "unprovoked" attack on Woodbury. Once Rick falls into that trap, the Woodbury people won't be thinking about leaving or cowering any more; they'll be out for blood. Then the Guv gets to kill Rick and keep Andrea.


I think the Guv totally won that gun fight, and if he wanted to he could have wiped out Rick's group (unless the writers got lazy and just had him leave for no reason so Rick would live). It has to be more than him needing a reason to attack the prison (again) since he seemed to do a pretty good job this time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

robojerk said:


> I think the Guv totally won that gun fight, and if he wanted to he could have wiped out Rick's group (unless the writers got lazy and just had him leave for no reason so Rick would live). It has to be more than him needing a reason to attack the prison (again) since he seemed to do a pretty good job this time.


But this time "didn't happen." This was just him and his personal thugs. He needs to get the entire town (and especially Andrea) on his side before he officially wipes them out. Otherwise, he'll have to explain to Andrea (who is the only thing holding the town together at the moment) why he went over and killed her friends.

This way, Rick & Co. will attack Woodbury in a blind rage, and the Guv will be able to say "See? Yet another _unprovoked attack_! We have to band together and kill those bastards, really fast, before they have a chance to poison us with their poison words!"


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Gov didn't want to take everyone out. He wanted to instigate retaliation against the town, so he could further exploit the idea exclusivity and necessity of the Woodbury community to its population. 

Except Andrea already knew something was up "Where the $%# is the Gov? What do you mean 'a supply run'??" - so when Rick et al return ...she'll know why and the conflict in that episode will be her either choosing sides or turning the town against the Gov.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

Two thoughts on the gun fight:

1) Are these the same people from the farm who did head shots from moving vehicles at night and never seemed to miss? Yet they couldn't hit the Gov who was standing still... :/

2) Ammo is precious. Why aren't the prison gang firing single shots from their guns?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

voripteth said:


> Two thoughts on the gun fight:
> 
> 1) Are these the same people from the farm who did head shots from moving vehicles at night and never seemed to miss? Yet they couldn't hit the Gov who was standing still... :/


That got an  from me too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...And again, if zombies can get inside the fence (as they've been doing for some time now; why is it finding the gap isn't a bigger priority?), then snipers shouldn't find it much of a challenge..


My interpretation is that their is a gap that is letting walkers into the prison, but not into the yard. I thought the yard was totally secure. That's why all those walkers were down in the "tombs" or whatever they called it. I don't think we've ever seen a walker wander into the yard.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

voripteth said:


> 2) Ammo is precious. Why aren't the prison gang firing single shots from their guns?


Because they were being shot at.  You don't worry about the ammo supply when you're pants pooping scared. I bet Carl didn't shoot all will-nilly.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

voripteth said:


> Two thoughts on the gun fight:
> 
> 1) Are these the same people from the farm who did head shots from moving vehicles at night and never seemed to miss? Yet they couldn't hit the Gov who was standing still... :/


1) But zombies don't shoot back.  (really I agree with you, I couldn't figure out why the Gov's crew was not getting hit).

I also thought for a moment that that truck was maybe Tyrese or even Glen coming in to save the day. Driving in with zombies was a great idea.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

How'd they get all the zombies in the truck


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> How'd they get all the zombies in the truck


Easy. Toss some meat in there. Slam it shut.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They're the people of Woodbury. They have long experience in zombie-wrangling.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

How did Herschel get the zombies in his barn?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

voripteth said:


> 2) Ammo is precious. Why aren't the prison gang firing single shots from their guns?


They get their ammo from the same place where they get gasoline for their trucks.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

This show makes me so very tense. Goodness!

I think maybe the governor needs to get eaten, not just shot. Half the time he was just firing into the air. Pure instigation, as y'll said.

Carol really held it together well. I was equally impressed with Maggie jumping back into things. :up: Things are so rough for these folks. Now that Darryl's back and Merle may have redeemed himself, at least a smidge - maybe Carol and Darryl will get a moment or two of being happy people? That'd be nice.



danterner said:


> I don't recall this scene at all.
> 
> What show are we talking about, again?


 


MonsterJoe said:


> Gov didn't want to take everyone out. He wanted to instigate retaliation against the town, so he could further exploit the idea exclusivity and necessity of the Woodbury community to its population.
> 
> Except Andrea already knew something was up "Where the $%# is the Gov? What do you mean 'a supply run'??" - so when Rick et al return ...she'll know why and the conflict in that episode will be her either choosing sides or turning the town against the Gov.


Will she? I sure hope so!  It did seem like her radar was starting to sound, but I've thought that before and then she never said or did anything about it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> That got an  from me too.


Me three.

Do they do it because they think it's more exciting to watch? I actually think that the show would be more exciting and tense if the characters were more accurate, aiming carefully, almost missing with single shots, pinning each other down, etc. It would take more time by the director, more planning, more choreography of course. But it would be a much better episode.

This whole spraying bullets all over the prison and never hitting anything is weak.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Me three.
> 
> Do they do it because they think it's more exciting to watch? I actually think that the show would be more exciting and tense if the characters were more accurate, aiming carefully, almost missing with single shots, pinning each other down, etc. It would take more time by the director, more planning, more choreography of course. But it would be a much better episode.
> 
> This whole spraying bullets all over the prison and never hitting anything is weak.


Not an A-team fan I take it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Not an A-team fan I take it?


My memory is a bit vague, but I think there might have been a slight difference in tone..?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Zombie faces crumbling like pastries...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My memory is a bit vague, but I think there might have been a slight difference in tone..?


I coulda used "Strike Back" on Cinemax but they hit everything.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

People are worried about ammunition but nobody has mentioned that body wouldn't really stop all those bullets from hitting Carrol?


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

To many I want to respond to so I'll just throw my thoughts out.

Arrows. 
Happy to see him reusing them. It looked cool despite the one head he put his boot on to hard to remove an arrow allowing the rubber head to flex too much and show it was not solid at all. But overall I liked that.

Scars. 
Funny, I was the other way. I barely noticed the tattoos, I was thinking ah, they both came from a bad home and got beat as kids, our hero rose above it and his brother did not.

Zombie truck. 
Definitely female driver. I was unsure if the Gov knew of this truck coming or not. They showed nothing about the driver afterwards so it may have meant nothing. I guess the next show will tell (or it will just be dropped). 

Scopes. 
What the.... why did it take so long to get they guy in the tower, he was wide open. They had time, a scope and cover to easily get the guy up above with a single shot.

Head shot and then his body as cover.
OK. so I know the body would not have stopped the bullets but I loved it anyhow.

Was the gov out in the open from the yard point of view or was behind the truck and back in the trees a bit. Too main a character I guess to just have him die, but with him just standing there I wanted to see him at least get winged.

I don't like crazy Rick. Boring.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> People are worried about ammunition but nobody has mentioned that body wouldn't really stop all those bullets from hitting Carrol?


I kinda gave them a free pass, telling myself that the kinetic energy of the bullet would have dissipated enough to allow the body to absorb the rest. Either that, or the bullets were re-routed inside the body into the ground.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> People are worried about ammunition but nobody has mentioned that body wouldn't really stop all those bullets from hitting Carrol?





Spoiler



Worked for Django.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I want to know who has been mowing the grass during the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Crazy Rick was annoying me, too...but I think they sort of showed that he's not really crazy. He admitted to Hershey that he knew Laurel was really there and thought it was some sort of sign. Maybe a little off balance, but not full-fledged crazy. I can deal with that a little better than how they had been building it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that the Guv has successfully assaulted the prison, hopefully Rick now realizes he cannot mope around. There is work to do.

I wonder if Tyreese's group ends up in Woodbury. The idea of a safe harbor may be too appealing to pass up, and considering Rick looked crazy maybe in their mind Woodbury might not be that bad.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> I want to know who has been mowing the grass during the zombie apocalypse.


Perhaps the same person giving haircuts to everybody but Hershel?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The difference between them shooting the walkers at the farm and here at the prison is a couple hundred yards. While I agree that the shootings at the farm were a little beyond belief, I wouldn't equate the two situations. The shots in this episode would require a rifle and a very skilled marksman. The chances of them hitting anything at that distance with a pistol is virtually nil.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

I guess this is a stupid question, but why is Maggie so upset with Carl?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> I guess this is a stupid question, but why is Maggie so upset with Carl?


Carl or Glenn?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Oops! Sorry, I meant Glenn!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> I guess this is a stupid question, but why is Maggie so upset with Carl Glenn?


I have to say I'm a little puzzled by this as well. I'm not sure what's going through her mind. She seemed fine right after they rescued Darryl, but after Darryl left, Rick and Glenn had a fight in the forest and ever since she's been pissed at him. Because he's too set in revenge? Because he's not being supportive of her? I don't know either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I have to say I'm a little puzzled by this as well. I'm not sure what's going through her mind. She seemed fine right after they rescued Darryl, but after Darryl left, Rick and Glenn had a fight in the forest and ever since she's been pissed at him. Because he's too set in revenge? Because he's not being supportive of her? I don't know either.


I get the feeling she just hates the situation she was in (when they were captured by the Governor), and is taking it out on him. Every time the topic comes up, she seems to give him a read-my-mind test, which he fails (with his patented deer-in-the-headlights expression).

It's not at all fair, but it seems fairly realistic for people who have been in profoundly traumatic experiences. She can't cope, and expects him to make it right, but of course he doesn't have a clue what to do either.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> I guess this is a stupid question, but why is Maggie so upset with Carl?


 She is pissed that she submitted to all the humiliation to protect Glen and he is so hung up on whether the gov raped her or not and is haranguing her about it. She feels that for him the important thing his whether another man raped "his woman". She said to him something to the effect of she knew what question he really wanted answered.

ETA: once he assumed she was raped he started treating her very differently; he was withdrawn from her when she needed him most.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

tiams said:


> She is pissed that she submitted to all the humiliation to protect Glen and he is so hung up on whether the gov raped her or not and is haranguing her about it. She feels that for him the important thing his whether another man raped "his woman". She said to him something to the effect of she knew what question he really wanted answered.
> 
> ETA: once he assumed she was raped he started treating her very differently; he was withdrawn from her when she needed him most.


Bingo. By Jove, he's got it!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Except that in the mid season finale while they were still captured she assure him that she wasn't raped and he accepted that and was relieved. So why are both of them acting like that didn't happen?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

(same answer to the questions about the show "Smash"...) Because the writers wrote it that way.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been watching old seasons of Supernatural, and I just saw the girl who plays Maggie there. I barely recognized her. She's so pretty in all the other stuff she's done. Did they ugly her up for Walking Dead because she's a southern farm girl? I know makeup is in short supply, but still....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I've been watching old seasons of Supernatural, and I just saw the girl who plays Maggie there. I barely recognized her. She's so pretty in all the other stuff she's done. Did they ugly her up for Walking Dead because she's a southern farm girl? I know makeup is in short supply, but still....


I certainly wouldn't call her ugly. Have you seen any women on TWD that look glamorous?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not ugly--just less pretty. I guess it proves she's a good actress. Maggie is sad and dirty and not thinking about her looks--the girl on Supernatural walked into the room knowing she's the hottest girl there. All in the attitude, I guess.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Maggie is definitely the hottest woman on WD. I think she looks fantastic. Of course, I'm always happier watching Survivor after a week or two, when the Hollywood wears off. So maybe it's just me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a sidetrack but a fun article from actor that plays Daryl.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/dary...-is-go-to-guy-in-zombie-times/482580485122865

It's on a facebook page so I am not sure if you can get to it from here, but here is a section that was funny.



> Born in Hollywood, Fla., the soft-spoken Reedus is very much a New Yorker now, with no trace of a Deep South accent. He is an accomplished visual artist whose short films, sculpture and photography draw influence from Luis Buñuel and Hieronymus Bosch. He's not even much of an outdoorsman.
> 
> "I took my son fishing not long ago and I used bacon. We didn't catch a single fish. I didn't understand why. *I figured everything likes bacon,* you know? So I'm not really that good," he says. "I'm working on it."
> 
> ...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The funniest part of that is that it makes it sound as though being from Hollywood, Florida, gives you a Deep South accent.

If anything, you'd be more likely to have a New York accent.


----------

